# What colour is crested gecko poo and wee?



## ReeceHutton (Apr 11, 2014)

Just wondering what colour it is so I can keep a look out. I've read that the poo looks like bird poo and I am sure I read that the wee is a white colour is this right?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

The poop is brown, the white bit is called the urates... it's essentially solid wee.


----------

